
YA sci-fi novel with tons of curious comp-sci references - reed_solomon
http://0x23.xyz/
======
reed_solomon
Just downloaded this for my kid. Full of "in joke" comp-sci references. Even
uses Random Forest to crack a problem - LOL! And has self-driving car chase in
hacked Tesla ʘ‿ʘ

Implies Cicada3301 references, though probably fake.

Blurb from website:

This lengthy book was written for young adults, especially those of a more
"gifted" and scientifically curious persuasion. It is a sci-fi adventure set
against a backdrop of exotic physics and internet hacker mythologies. It also
explores a number of contemporary sub-themes, for those who care to think.
These include: scientific ethics, philosophy of mind, game theory,
probability, privacy and the nature of morality.

